# Lost White Homer, SanFernando Valley, CA Jan 15-



## nltrask (Feb 2, 2005)

Looking for any help to find my bird. Lost in Van Nuys/Mission Hills area, of Los Angeles County on Jan 15, 2005. Band is: ARPU41056 Teal colored, with blue numbered plain band #26. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## johncrawford (Jun 3, 2007)

*Lost pigeon*

There is a lone white pigeon that sits alone on a wire by my house. I have seen him (or her) on several mornings around 7am. He sits on the north west corner of parthenia and balboa (right over a street called nottingham place).
good luck
john


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi John,
Welcome to Pigeon-Talk and thanks for reporting this pigeon. Have you reported to 911 Pigeon-Talk. That way it gets into a national database and has a much better chance of getting matched back with its owner.

Since it's a white homer, it may have been a wedding- special occasion- release bird and hasn't a clue how to get home. Perhaps you could put out some food and try to trap it so it can be reunited with its owner or adopted by a new one.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

John, I sent you a pm with the link to 911 Pigeon Alert. I need you fill out the form on this pigeon with all your info. We will be able to assist you better there.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey guys............this bird was lost in FEB, 2005..........that's over 2 years ago..........


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Hey guys............this bird was lost in FEB, 2005..........that's over 2 years ago..........



We figured the poster didn't know how to start a new thread so just tacked his observed bird onto this one.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Renee, Were responding to the second post by John crawford. I sent him a pm to go over to 911 Pigeon Alert to report that he has found a white pigeon.


----------

